# backpack sprayer extensions



## dogriver (Jun 13, 2016)

I need a wand extension for backpack sprayer made by ECHO model ms-402? any help would help,,, already Tried Echo manufacturing , they have discontinued all models and extension... I have tried marine suppliers, plumbing etc... also competitors, but the size was different... need help.trying to reach 3 story apts, I have a reach of 30ft, just need a few feet without using a ladder,, Thank you, ,Larry help me please...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What in the world are you spraying that high up with just a back back sprayer?
(what is it your really trying to do?)


----------



## dogriver (Jun 13, 2016)

In Florida mold is a problem, It will cover an entire surface area on three story apartment building, right up to the roof line... I eliminate mold with a special product I use in my sprayer...


----------

